
Wanna Play a Detective? Find the Bug in a Function from Midnight Commander - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/company/pvs-studio/blog/439372/
======
ktpsns
Slightly OT: I wonder where they got the unicorn illustrations from. That's a
neat way to pimp a blog post, but terribly expensive if you have to pay
somebody to draw that.

